# How much did your preemie weigh at 1 year?



## Srrme

How much did you preemie weigh, and measure at 1 year old? :flower:

Elias weighed 17 pounds, and measured in at 28 inches.


----------



## toothfairyx

Good morning! Not sure about measurements but he weighed 9.62kg at 1 year.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Anya was 15lb 15oz (7.25kg) and was 71cm in length at 1yo xx


----------



## 25weeker

Holly was 13lb 14oz & 66cm at 1 year old


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay was 12lb 7oz and 63cm at 13 months old. 

Em: that's what Findlay is now although he's a whole 2cm taller :haha:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Anya's put weight on quite well, but everyone comments on how tiny she is. Enrages me, but compare to my fulltermers she is petite, my other daughter was a milk monster and was Anya's weight at about 8weeks old. xx


----------



## Josephs_Daddy

Off the top of me bald head...Joseph was about 14lb....?


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey

I tend to post in here as more relevant for Mckenzie (wasn't prem but LBW)

Anyway at a year he weighed 15lb and was 69cm tall

now at 2yrs 2m weighs 19lb 9oz and 80cm tall


----------



## Agiboma

Micah was 18 pounds not sure on length


----------



## Agiboma

Micah was 18 pounds not sure on length


----------



## rory83coyotes

19lbs at one year and at 2 she was 25lbs


----------



## DollPosse

My daughter was 18lbs at 12 months and a bit. She was born at 34/35 weeks. I say 34/35 weeks because there always seemed to be some confusion over when she was actually suppose to be due. 

She was born at 5lbs and 13 oz but left the hospital at 5lbs and 8oz at 18 3/4 long. 

She is only a couple of weeks away from being 6 and she is almost 45 inches tall and 40 lbs. She wear a size 6 now. For a long time it was difficult getting clothes to fit because she was always so small. She still hits her growth spurts later than most kids her age. She was potty trained by two but she had to wear size 3 diapers still because we couldn't find any training pants or underwear small enough. lol

My point is they make take more time, but they do get big eventually. I hope that assures some of you. :)


----------



## mylittlebud1

Evie is 1 in 11 days and she is 67.5cm long and at last weighin she was 7kg but has had severe chest infection so not really ate or drunk for 4 days so probably be a bit lighter.

Weight gain is one of the most stressful things when having a premmie.


----------

